# Lou McGee Standout Blinds (stickmen)



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Several weeks ago I bought one of Lou McGee Standout Blinds. I used it and like it a lot. So, I recently bought two more. I have struggled with homemade stickmen using pvc, conduit frames and cheap paint disposal coveralls for years. 
I like the McGee units because they have the double step in prongs and fold up nicely and don't take up much space in my truck. Plus they are quite large in exposed white area. 

Look him up on his website.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I agree, I love the ones I got from Lou!


----------



## Chad Clagg (Jul 8, 2006)

lou also makes some great holding blinds.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

I second the great holding blinds. We have purchased some for our club here in Northeast Tennessee and they are excellent. Good quality at a good price, I highly recommend them!


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

I agree with everything said above, but will add that I love how easy they are to move around. They aren't in multiple pieces and they're sturdy enough that you can just pick them up and move them around the field on a 4 wheeler without having to worry about them coming apart. Lou also makes a simple little holder that you can install on the basket of your 4 wheeler that let's you stand them up when you move them around so you don't have to hold them (or lay them across your bike)


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Best Blinds and Stickmen I have seen. If ordering the stickmen, get the black diamond on them. In many situations they show up better than just the white.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Can someone post a website?


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

tshuntin said:


> Can someone post a website?


It's Magee Retriever Products, http://www.mageeproducts.com


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

I LOVE my stickmen from Lou. Not only does he have great products, he also has OUTSTANDING customer service!! He is a super nice guy too! I would DEFINITELY recommend him


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words about my products. It is always good to hear customers appreciate the effort that goes into designing and producing a product. We take great pride in producing quality products that will stand up to the wear/abuse that is placed on training equipment daily and back it with a money back guarantee! 

Look for us at the Master National Hunt Test in Alabama on Friday October 19, 2012. That will be the registration day at the New Era Building in Demopolis, Al. We will have a couple for prototypes of new products for your inspection and comments.
Lou Magee


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

L Magee said:


> Thanks for all the kind words about my products. It is always good to hear customers appreciate the effort that goes into designing and producing a product. We take great pride in producing quality products that will stand up to the wear/abuse that is placed on training equipment daily and back it with a money back guarantee!
> 
> Look for us at the Master National Hunt Test in Alabama on Friday October 19, 2012. That will be the registration day at the New Era Building in Demopolis, Al. We will have a couple for prototypes of new products for your inspection and comments.
> Lou Magee


This is intriguing Lou- what new products are these??? Can't wait to hear!


----------

